# but - prononciation



## hyacinthus

Bonsoir à tous!
Je me demandais s'il y avait des raisons particulières pour que l'on prononce le mot "but" dans deux façons différentes: /byt/ ou /by/. Est-ce que ça dépend des différences régionales de prononciation? Ou bien, ça vient directement de l'usage ancien de ce mot par rapport au contexte phonétique où il était inséré?
Merci pour votre aide!

Bonne soirée


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça dépend en effet des régions, car pour ma part je prononce toujours le _t_ : [byt]…


----------



## geostan

La BDL est du même avis que le Maître. Moi, je ne le prononce jamais. Et surtout pas lorsqu'il s'agit de son emploi dans les sports où l'on a souvent besoin de la forme plurielle. _Wayne Gretzky a marqué trois buts._


----------



## hyacinthus

Ok, merci à tous! Si quelqu'un dispose de renseignements plus précis à ce propos je serai bien heureuse de les lire!
Bon après-midi


----------



## abass85

bonjour; j'apprends le français, et je voudrais savoir comment peut on prononce les phrases suivantes: *

deux buts à un* 
*un but à un*
*deux buts à zéro*?

et merci de m'écrire la réponse phonétiquement.


----------



## tilt

_deux buts à un_ *= *[døbyzaœ̃]

Cette liaison n'étant pas obligatoire, il me semble, on pourra aussi rencontrer [døbyaœ̃], voire [døbytaœ̃] car la finale de _but _n'est pas forcément muette.

_un but à un_ *= *[œ̃bytaœ̃]

Cependant, la finale du mot _but_ n'étant pas obligatoirement prononcée, on pourra aussi rencontrer [œ̃byaœ̃].

_deux buts à zéro _*= *[døbyzazero]

Cette liaison n'étant pas obligatoire, il me semble, on pourra aussi rencontrer [døbyazero], le double [z] n'étant pas très heureux, voire [døbytazero], la finale de _but _n'étant pas forcément muette.


----------



## quinoa

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de :
deux buts à un  /deu bu za un/
un but à un  /un bu ta un/
deux buts à zéro  / deu bu a zéro/


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
à mon avis, le problème se décompose en deux :
Le mot "but" peut se prononcer au choix de deux manières différentes :

1 : La première façon, la plus courante de nos jours, est de dire /byt/, et il n'y a pas de liaison à faire, même au pluriel, parce que le dernier phonème est une consonne.

2 : La deuxième façon est de prononcer /by/, et la liaison (facultative, mais recommandée) est d'ajouter un /z/ au pluriel (pour prononcer /byz/) si le mot qui suit commence par une voyelle et que ce mot admet la liaison.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je suis d'accord sur la décomposition du problème, mais alors il devrait y avoir 4 prononciations possibles. Vous n'aimez pas [døbytzaœ̃] ?

C'est vrai que la réalisation du [t] est légèrement « populaire », et la réalisation du [z] légèrement « soutenue », mais je ne crois pas que cette différence stylistique soit suffisamment marquée pour exclure leur combinaison. Et je ne crois pas non plus qu'il n'y ait « pas de liaison à faire » simplement parce que le premier mot se termine par un phonème consonantique. La présence d'une consonne finale prononcée rend la liaison moins fréquente, certes, mais pas impossible. Je parle bien entendu de la liaison facultative ; pour la liaison obligatoire, la présence d'une autre consonne ne change rien du tout.

Autrement dit, la liaison ne sert pas, ou pas uniquement, à éviter l'hiatus.

Ajout On discute de la prononciation d'exemples similaires dans ce fil du FEV : * but (prononciation)* (#17 et suiv.)


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Et je ne crois pas non plus qu'il n'y ait « pas de liaison à faire » simplement parce que le premier mot se termine par un phonème consonantique.


 
Je croyais que ceci excluait cela, mais maintenant que j'ai trouvé quelque contre-exemples, je m'aperçois qu'en effet, on peut faire des liaisons même si un mot se termine par un phonème consonantique.

Je ne suis vraiment pas fort dans la théorisation des liaisons.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Vous n'aimez pas [døbytzaœ̃] ?


Non !
J'imagine très difficilement qui que ce soit dire cette phrase ainsi. Cette prononciation me semble tout simplement hideuse.


----------



## enoo

Alors j'ai toujours eu une prononciation hideuse  
(Ou du moins les 3/4 du temps, il doit bien m'arriver de laisser tomber le t de temps en temps)

A côté de ça, je trouve effectivement [døbyzazero] proposé hier soir hideux, et c'est l'exemple parfait où la prononciation du "s" me semble superflue, et la prononciation du "t" possible - juste pour ne pas avoir la pénible impression de zozoter.


----------



## suzannesiffer888

Bonsoir a tous,

j´ai une petite question concernant la prononciation du mot "BUT". On prononce le "t" final ou jamais ou ca depend de region ? Merci bcp!


----------



## tilt

Les deux prononciations existent, et je n'ai pas le sentiment que le dire ou non dépende de la région.
Le seul cas où l'usage ne me semble ne pas hésiter, c'est dans le domaine sportif, où l'on prononce toujours* le "t".


* Edit : Il faut relativiser ce "toujours", inspiré de la citation que Roméo31 a donné ci-dessous. L'usage est suffisamment flottant pour que j'aie moi-même dit le contraire, en 2009, dans le message #11, que je redécouvre suite à la fusion des fils ! Et j'avoue qu'aujourd'hui, [døbytzaœ̃] ne me semble absolument pas étrange ni hideux.


----------



## suzannesiffer888

hmm interessant, merci pour cette reponse!


----------



## Roméo31

[…] Rem. : J'avais mis ici le lien vers la discussion de 2009 sur la prononciation de _but._

J'ajoute quelques éléments tirés du TLFi, art_. but_ (c'est moi qui graisse) :



> L'ensemble des ouvrages note comme NYROP _Phonét._ 1951, § 87 et 260 : *But se prononce tantôt [by] (prononciation officielle), tantôt [byt*]. *On a surtout tendance à faire entendre le t quand le mot est final, [devant voyelle, notamment dans les locutions but à but et de but en blanc] ou marqué par l'emphase : voilà mon but [byt]; mais le but [by] principal.``* FOUCHÉ _Prononc._ 1959, p. 406, signale que *l'on prononce toujours [byt] dans le lang. sportif*. [...]  *LITTRÉ s'élève contre la prononc. [byt] même en finale : *,,Cela ne vaut rien et est un effet de la tendance vicieuse (...) à faire sonner les consonnes.``* MART. *Comment prononce 1913, p. 329*, dit qu'on prononce toujours [by] à Paris et que la prononc. [byt] est provinciale*. Pour G. STRAKA, _La Prononc. parisienne_ dans _B. de la Faculté des Lettres de Strasbourg, _1952, p. 26 et 27,* les hésitations du bon usage quant à la prononc. de la consonne finale sont compréhensibles et on aurait tort de les réprouver;* le jour viendra (...) où l'un des deux doublets l'emportera; ce sera sans doute celui qui, d'accord avec la tendance phonétique générale, représente une innovation``



Pour ma part, je prononce toujours le_ t_.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> [...] Le seul cas où l'usage ne me semble pas hésiter, c'est dans le domaine sportif, où l'on prononce toujours le "t".


  En France peut-être, mais ce n'est pas le cas au Québec.  C'est confirmé dans le fil du FEV que CapnPrep a mis en lien au post 9.

À part pour faire la liaison avec_  en _dans l'expression « _de but en blanc_ », je ne prononce jamais le « t » de « but ».
Pas plus dans le domaine sportif que s'il a le sens d'objectif / point visé.

Geostan a mentionné la BDL en 2009.  Je crois qu'il faisait référence à *cette page* d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit : 





> Quelques mots se terminant par une voyelle suivie d'un _-t_ peuvent se prononcer de deux manières.
> En effet, dans _août_, _but_, _fat_ et _fret_, on peut prononcer le _-t_ final ou non.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Rachel a marqué deux *buts* dans la dernière partie. [by] (_bu_) ou [byt] (_but_)


   Des 4 mots cités, je prononce seulement celui de _fret._ 
Je ne fais pas non plus la liaison facultative en « z ».   À choisir, je préfère le hiatus de [døbyaœ̃] au zézaiement de [døbyzaœ̃].

Alors oui, je crois bien qu'on peut parler de variantes régionales.

Au fait, prononcez-vous aussi « _gardien de butte_ » ?


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, prononcez-vous aussi « _gardien de butte_ » ?


Oui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, prononcez-vous aussi « _gardien de butte_ » ?


Voui.


----------



## Roméo31

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, prononcez-vous aussi « _gardien de butte_ » ?



Pas comme une butte, mais en faisant entendre le _-t_ final [byt]. 
Plus généralement, en France, je n'ai jamais entendu prononcer (gardien de) bu [by].

Cela dit, tous les dictionnaires français (par ex.,_ Le grand Larousse illustré_ de 2016) consultés donnent les deux prononciations pour le nom_ but_ [by(t)].


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Pas comme une butte, mais en faisant entendre le _-t_ final [byt].


 Je ne comprends pas… Dans ce cas, comment prononcez-vous _butte_ ? Je prononce pour ma part _but_ et _butte_ de la même façon, à savoir [byt].


----------



## Roméo31

J'aurais sans doute dû être plus précis. En effet, ma réponse ne concerne que ma prononciation personnelle du mot _butte _ et celle que l'on peut entendre de ce vocable dans ma région natale.

En effet, dans celle-ci, beaucoup ne prononcent  pas _butte, flûte_, etc. comme_ but..._

Bon après-midi.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la confirmation, messieurs. 

J'ai moi aussi été étonnée du commentaire de Roméo.  
Je ne savais pas qu'on prononçait le « e » de _butte_ dans certaines régions.


----------

